# Yard-Man LT 11-36



## Steve1954 (May 15, 2020)

I just bought this older Yardman in really good shape..Runs excellent, but I need a grill for it.
Serial # 21-065-1255
11 hp B&S
7 Speed
I believe it's a mid 80's model
Thankyou


----------

